# Announcement Predictions all over Aussie Stock Forums?



## warennie (21 April 2011)

Ive noticed a lot of predictions regarding information coming out in the short to medium term future.

They often follow this format:

"I see good news coming out around 11052011 but some stormy turbulance between 04062011 - 09062011, i'd keep your eyes open"

Whats up with this? Its everywhere. How can anyone know when a company is likely to announce positive or negative announcements.

I had a feeling there were a few joker clairvoyants on the forum who liked to read into the future with generalized chatter, but i keep seeing it, so maybe im missing something here.

Im new to the forum, i've just finished my degree in finance and have been trading for the past year. Thought i might get involved in some networking. I like the site.

Will.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 April 2011)

*Re: Announcment Predictions all over Aussie Stock Forums?*

It is a special privilege allowed to one poster to make predictions with no chart and no analysis.


----------



## Sean K (21 April 2011)

*Re: Announcment Predictions all over Aussie Stock Forums?*

Google 'Gann'.

It's like Elliot Wave theory. 

Seemingly only practical if you can see into the future, or post charts posthumously.


----------



## LifeChoices (22 April 2011)

Is it something like flouride in the water, chemtrails H.A.A.R.P., N.W.O, or the imminent collapse of the $US?


----------



## burglar (22 April 2011)

warennie said:


> Ive noticed a lot of predictions regarding information coming out in the short to medium term future.
> 
> They often follow this format:
> 
> "I see good news coming out around 11052011 ...




Hi warrennie,

You've got to "ramp" the stock you hold!? 

Why else would you be here? 
For your health maybe! 

Oops ... low content and Kennas is on the prowl. lol  
I should attach a chart or some analysis. 



warennie said:


> ...I like the site. ...




Me too!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 April 2011)

warennie said:


> Ive noticed a lot of predictions regarding information coming out in the short to medium term future.
> 
> They often follow this format:
> 
> ...




Send me the link to your webpage, mate, you are a champ.

I can offer you for $1000 access to the gg future forecast, earthquakes, politics and financial crises via google news. All for a grand.

As a newly qualified financial adviser, you are similar to a new wood-duck at the Townsville Show, and a valuable asset to this forum.

Puleese include me in your email contacts.

gg


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 April 2011)

warennie, I wouldn't mind if he picked stocks according to the weather!  *Does he make money? ** -   that's the only question worth asking.  *

Logicians, empiricists and rationalists often claim they have sole access to knowledge or truth, but that's only because it's all that the universities feel confident in teaching.  (I also have a degree - applied science).  Espitemology is "concerned with the nature and scope (limitations) of knowledge.[1] It addresses the questions:

    * What is knowledge?
    * How is knowledge acquired?
    * How do we know what we know?"  [from wikipedia].

Stocks move because they move!  Sure there is _*some *_rhyme and reason, enough to give an edge if you want to look for one.  But the best traders I've ever met or read about are the ones who go with the flow and have finely tuned instincts.  The more rigid your personality, the harder it is to make money.  Stay loose and throw away your lecture notes.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 April 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> warennie, I wouldn't mind if he picked stocks according to the weather!  *Does he make money? ** -   that's the only question worth asking.  * The more rigid your personality, the harder it is to make money.  Stay loose and throw away your lecture notes.




Pure gold mate,

gg


----------



## Miner (22 April 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> warennie, I wouldn't mind if he picked stocks according to the weather!  *Does he make money? ** -   that's the only question worth asking.  *
> 
> Logicians, empiricists and rationalists often claim they have sole access to knowledge or truth, but that's only because it's all that the universities feel confident in teaching.  (I also have a degree - applied science).  Espitemology is "concerned with the nature and scope (limitations) of knowledge.[1] It addresses the questions:
> 
> ...




Folks 

Who you are referring as He ?

Is he the new Chiro http://www.wyrdology.com/other/cheiro-numerology.html or 

reincarnated Nostradum http://www.nostradamus101.com/  ?

But as far as I know both of them did not even see a share market.

So who is your HE ?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 April 2011)

Miner, The same 'he' that the OP refers to. The one that does all those prediciton dates 20110401 etc..  I haven't seen the posts, but I'm just saying performance is more important than method.  I don't place too much importance on method.


----------



## warennie (22 April 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Send me the link to your webpage, mate, you are a champ.
> 
> I can offer you for $1000 access to the gg future forecast, earthquakes, politics and financial crises via google news. All for a grand.
> 
> ...




Wow thanks for the offer, please send me your bank account details including your login details so i can transfer you the payment.


----------



## Logique (23 April 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> ...Stocks move because they move!...But the best traders I've ever met or read about are the ones who go with the flow and have finely tuned instincts.  The more rigid your personality, the harder it is to make money. Stay loose and throw away your lecture notes.



One of the best things I've read in ASF.


----------

